# What is on your jig/fixture to do list?



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

With the weather starting to warm up here in the states and our thinking once again turning to shop and projects. It would be good to hear from everyone as to what jig/fixture projects they hope to build for the router/table or even for general purpose.

I am hoping to build a work top that fits into my router table like Bob and Rick has on their show that will allow me to do out of the table routing and other tasks. I also plan to build Template Tom's template holder and ski's and putting them to use.

Let's hear what you have planned in this area.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

I'm working on a jig/fixture so I can use the MilesCraft sign maker for both types of jobs, vert.and horz. all with one sign kit......




=======



Bob said:


> With the weather starting to warm up here in the states and our thinking once again turning to shop and projects. It would be good to hear from everyone as to what jig/fixture projects they hope to build for the router/table or even for general purpose.
> 
> I am hoping to build a work top that fits into my router table like Bob and Rick has on their show that will allow me to do out of the table routing and other tasks. I also plan to build Template Tom's template holder and ski's and putting them to use.
> 
> Let's hear what you have planned in this area.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

High on my list is a mortising jig. But, my brain needs to settle on a design first.


----------



## Rob1 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Shooting Board*

I need to make a bench hook / shooting board - to fine tune cross cuts to 90 degrees.

I also need to make the Deluxe Push Block for RW Box joint fences.

I just finished a new split fence for my router table.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a lot of projects lined up for the summer. Don’t know if I will do them all and perhaps do none, it all depends on my work schedule.

Top of the list is to do a combination mortising / tenon jig. I have seen a lot here and on the web but they either do mortising or tenons, not both. I would like to do one setup and be able to do both the tenons & mortising in one shot.

I’m negotiating to buy a used Craftsman router table with a 14”x 24” cast aluminum top. If I get it, I would replace (again!) the top of my table saw to incorporate this router cast aluminum top.

I’m finalizing the plans for a corner cabinet which I plan to build soon.

Nicolas


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Quite a while back I built a router table that fit between the rails on my table saw. My idea to use a fence that clamped to the TS fence turned out to be a PITA to adjust. So I rarely used it. But I've been rethinking the idea. And plan to start over with a new top and small homemade plate. The plate will have no rings, just an opening to fit the large template guides. Then I can build an array of template guided jigs, specifically for table mounted routing. The idea of the small plate size is so it can also be used handheld. But I may duplicate my other plate just so they interchange betweem tables.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got some ideas for the OPR and pocket boxes I'm going to work on.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

I want one of those jigs that holds a box on the diagonal to make faux boxjoint looking edges... or faux dovetails ...


----------



## tmcrsn (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking over these posts, I saw Rob list shooting board. Being the novice I am, I was wondering if squaring up crosscuts with a shooting board and handplane is more accurate, or could you accomplish the same thing with a router? I would think a router would be faster and more efficient, but would it be as accurate? Tim


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tim,

Done properly, a plane and shooting board is much faster than the router for that task. (No setup time involved) I am a believer that nothing can *beat* the accuracy of a well tuned hand plane and properly constructed shooting board. :sold:


----------



## tmcrsn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Bob. Are there good plans for a shooting board on the forum? If not, do you know of other links? I know I came across something a while back, but don't recall where that was.Thanks. Tim


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Tim,

Here are a few to get you started 

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/shootingboards.html



And here is the one I use 

Google Image Result for http://www.whitemountdesign.com/ShootingBoardParts.JPG


----------



## tmcrsn (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the link Bob. The White Mountain site was the one I had seen recently. Now I'm going to go do some reading. Thanks again. Tim


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

tmcrsn said:


> Wow! Thanks for the link Bob. The White Mountain site was the one I had seen recently. Now I'm going to go do some reading. Thanks again. Tim


In doing research before making mine, a key point I ran across was to make the fence a double, or encapsulated design, so the front piece against which the work rests can be adjusted and shimmed to _precisely_ 90°. Using a precision square will get you close, but tiny errors creep in when actually attaching the fence to the base. You'll want a means of correcting those errors.

Here's another link you might find useful:

Setting Up and Using a Shooting Board


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry for my ignorance but what is a shooting board?

Nicolas


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what is a shooting board?
> 
> Nicolas


There are various designs, but the basic idea is to trim up the ends to square (or 45° with a miter version) with greater accuracy, and to trim the lengths of pieces with great precision, all using a hand plane on the jig.

Take a look at the links above, and it will be clear.


----------



## tmcrsn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Ralph. Thanks for another great link. You guys know where all the good sites are. It always amazes me how much info is out there on the web. Tim


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Ralph


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

What do I want to do for a project this summer? let me see?? Oh I know I want to finish my shop this summer that what I want!! WOW just got a call from James and Nikki, he popped the question and she, i don't know why, said yes Date of June 27th!! I guess I should have posted this in the Lobby. 

Back to business, Yes to get the shop up and running before I get too far into the summer. I really have not planed what to build then, this has been such a daunting task.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> . . . WOW just got a call from James and Nikki, he popped *the question* and she, i don't know why, said yes Date of June 27th!!


The Question:

James: "May I buy a new router, Sweetheart?"

Nikki: "Yes, of course, dear. Whatever you want or need."

But, why wait until June 27th?


----------



## jim_mex (Mar 16, 2009)

I recently taken up Intarsia and Segmentation work on the scroll saw. I haven't a planer yet and need to make a simple jig which i can use to surface finish and thickness small lengths of board - maximum 24 in long x 8" wide. 

My old one worked very well but is now showing the signs of one too many chewing sessions with the router due to my impatience! This job is on my next to do list.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*jigs*

right now, im working on the deluxe push block and a ski jig simultaneously. when i get further along ill try and post some pictures.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have to build a new table saw sled, as I have found that to begin any project, you have to start with stock cut straight and square... 

James


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Universal Hold down, for odd shaped or one off pieces.....


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

dan_house said:


> Universal Hold down, for odd shaped or one off pieces.....


I just reverse polarity on the anti-gravity unit from my ship.


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> I just reverse polarity on the anti-gravity unit from my ship.



Just a one guy operation... cant afford the ship.....

Oh, and skis. Had an incicnet last night that has "educated" me.

Post it later....


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

dan_house said:


> Just a one guy operation... cant afford the ship.....
> 
> Oh, and *skis. Had an incicnet last night that has "educated" me.*
> 
> Post it later....



Uh-oh. I hope you didn't use that hill-gripper wax on your skis.


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

No, no wax.

Building a new gun stock, have simplyfied the disgn to make building it easier. Part of the stock itself becomes the template. While I would take credit for such cleverness, just a matter of good fortune. But it came with a price. that part of the stock isnt wide enough to fully support he router base, and it rocks to and fro, moving the bit in arc.
So now there is very uneven glue base, and some of shows on top. A ragged line down where the action would set.

While I got a very easy route of the action channel, the skis would have stopped the rocking action. 

Took pics, but left the camera in the shop last night. I'll them tonight


----------

